# Bargain for South African readers



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

Have just picked up a nice little router (1050W) from checkers-Hyper.
Make is their branded 'Shultz' , sounds german but made in china.
Well made and quite robust. Has better baseplate than my ryobi and better,sturdier lock mechanism for bit changing.
I know some will critisise and say go for more expensive but if your looking for a DIY router(ie not used for full time production) you cannot beat the price of R399 ($37.50).

Just a heads up, I think the offer is on till 10th Aug.

I also picked up a spare 500W drill for R130($12), again Shultz
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Paul i am sure someone could use this items


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Very cheap, I will try and have a look sometime over the weekend.

Regards

Rudi


----------



## fep (Jun 28, 2012)

Paul not sure when this was posted, I have been looking at buy some of the Shultz tools how has it been holding up 
regards
Fred


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The date each post was made is at the top left corner of the post above the user name. Paul posted about 1 1/2 years ago but I see he was last active a month ago. If you post 6 more times Fred you will be able to send him a PM and ask directly if he doesn't respond to your question.


----------

